# [solved] econf failed nach emerge -uD world

## hTm

Guten Tag,

nachdem ich emerge -uD world gemacht hab, konnte ich keinerlei Pakete mehr mergen. Andauernd kommt der Fehler "libsandbox: Can’t resolve getcwd: (null)" für beliebige Pakete. Beendet wird das ganze dann mit die "econf failed" oder auch ab und zu anderen Fehlermeldungen. Ich hab auch schon ein revdev-rebuild, env-update, u.ä ausprobiert, nichts hat geholfen. Es hab ihm aber immer libs gefehlt. Ich kann mich seit dem auch nicht mehr unter gnome/kde anmelden und der Fehler tritt zu zweiten mal auf (hatte schon mal neu installiert). Ich glaube mittlerweile herausgefunden zu haben das es an einem gcc update gelegen hat, da bei anderen der Fehler "libsandbox: Can’t resolve getcwd: (null)" nach einem gcc update aufgetreten ist. Ein emerge --info kann ich euch auch nicht geben weil mein portage auch futsch ist aber falls es weiter hilft, es ist bei mir auf eine x86 und amd64 system aufgetreten. Kann man das irgendwie manuell wieder installieren? Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir so helfen das ich nicht schon wieder neu installieren muss.

Schon mal danke und GrußLast edited by hTm on Tue Mar 25, 2008 2:36 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## schachti

Probier mal, sandbox neu zu installieren (emerge sandbox). Tritt dabei ebenfalls ein Fehler auf, probier FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge sandbox. Anschliessend sollte alles wieder funktionieren.

----------

## hTm

Hatte ich auch schon versucht. Hat aber ebenfalls nicht geklappt. Ich kann nichts emergen. Und wenn ich versuche emerge zu benutzten (egal welche parameter) kommt immer das er die emergehelp nicht laden kann und verweisst auf die /usr/bin/gentoo. 

Gruß

----------

## schachti

Gib uns doch mal bitte die Ausgabe von emerge --info und die genau Fehlermeldung.

Falls Du ein hardened Profil benutzt, ist evtl. dieser Bugreport hilfreich.

----------

## hTm

Hätte vllt. doch mal ein bisschen besser suchen sollen. Der Thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-575501.html hat meine Fragen beantwortet. Danke für die Hilfe

Gruß

----------

